# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Nog groeien mogelijk

## Pizzacourier

Hooi ik ben zeer gestresseerd ik ben 17jaar en ben 160cm lang
ik heb de lengte van mijn vader en mijn oudere broer bereikt.
betekend dit dat ik nietmeer kan groeien? :Frown: 
hebben jullie tips of medicamenten prijs maakt niet uit!
Mvg

----------


## Leontien

het kan nog zijn dat je groeit. Je groeit namelijk door tot je 21ste jaar.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige kan ik bijna zeker zeggen dat er geen middeltjes zijn, dus houd je geld binnen. Erfelijkheid heeft wel invloed op je lengte.

----------


## milaads

Heey allemaal! Ik had een vraag. Ik word over 1 maand 19jaar. En ik heb bijgehouden dat ik op me 15e 1.76 was en nu ben ik 1.80. Ik wou vragen of het nog mogelijk is om te groeien. En of er natuurlijke middelen zijn die de groei van een persoon stimuleren.

----------


## Adike

Een jongen groeit ongeveer tot 19 jaar in de lengte. Ongezond eten en bijv. alcohol kunnen invloed hebben op de botten waardoor een afwijkende lengte bereikt kan worden. De lengte van iemand is in principe erfelijk bepaald.

----------

